# Connecticut Summer Open 2009



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ConnecticutSummer2009

Gavin Nelson's hosting this one. Less than an hour away from me, so I'll definitely be there! Unfortunately it's the day after qualifications for nationals end.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Unfortunately it's the day after qualifications for nationals end.



I'm going to the Houston Open, which is on the same day as the Connecticut competition. Yesterday I noticed the same thing you did, that it's the day after qualifications for nationals ends so I sent Tyson an email.

He replied saying he's considering it, but he's a little reluctant to move it back because he already has. The original deadline was July 15.

Let's see what the boss decides...


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 7, 2009)

Less than two hours away from me. Hmmm.... I probably will go to this one


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 7, 2009)

45 minutes away. Nice.


----------



## Kian (Jul 7, 2009)

2 hours. Not bad, I'll probably be there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

2 hours from my Mom's house, but the week after C3...


----------



## Bob (Jul 8, 2009)

I might go.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 8, 2009)

Possibly. *crosses fingers*


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any ideas on the cut-off times yet?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 9, 2009)

You mean for the 2nd and 3rd rounds? Hard to say since only 7 people have registered so far.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 11, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> You mean for the 2nd and 3rd rounds? Hard to say since only 7 people have registered so far.



I meant more for 4x4 and 5x5. But you are right in saying that you can not judge times until you have a better idea of the total number of competitors. I shall wait patiently


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 19, 2009)

I will be there. 2 competitions in a row. 
No FMC or pyraminx?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I will be there. 2 competitions in a row.
> No FMC or pyraminx?


Cool! I'll finally meet you. You're a pretty interesting person (IMO).

Two competitions in a row? Wow. Isn't Big Cubes like 5 hours from you? And one about Connecticut? Won't that take you like 8 hours or something?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Two competitions in a row? Wow. Isn't Big Cubes like 5 hours from you? And one about Connecticut? Won't that take you like 8 hours or something?



lol. A competition that's only an eight hour drive away seems so near to me. I wish I frequently had competitions that close. Even the ones I've organized with a friend have been at least 5 hours away. But I guess that's okay, considering I live in the southern portion of Texas.

Oh well, traveling is fun.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 19, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there. 2 competitions in a row.
> ...



If you mean the round trip, yes according to google maps. I'll stop in the middle for breaks, so more like 3 and 5 for 1 way.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 28, 2009)

Bump

Competition is this upcoming Saturday!  I'm probably going to do every event except Square-1, if I can get 3x3 BLD down. I'm using Old Pochmann for both corners and edges and currently practicing it with my memorization method.

I hope I get good averages too (mostly 3x3). Getting better since last competition, maybe if I do good I'll get into the final round 
2x2, I've gotten surprising a lot better by just learning a better algorithm for one of the PBLs, idk, maybe it was because I switched to color neutral.
4x4... bleh I fail I'll be lucky if I get a better average.
5x5 I just started a couple of weeks ago and still struggling to consistently get sub 3 times.... lol I'm awful

I'm also bringing a couple of friends and for one of them, it's their first competition. I can't wait!


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be there, hope to see some world record magic action by Patrick!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kian (Jul 28, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I'll be there, hope to see some world record magic action by Patrick!  Good luck to everyone!



He might have to practice first. .


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

He did it at Drexel, so maybe he'll do it again here lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be there. I'll have to brush up on 2x2 and 3x3 since it was nonstop big cubes for Dan's competition. 

and Magic too...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 28, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'll be there. I'll have to brush up on 2x2 and 3x3 since it was nonstop big cubes for Dan's competition.
> 
> and Magic too...



You'll be there? Thank god we're not doing pyraminx =P

Yeah, same here...but apparently I'm practicing 6x6 right now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there. I'll have to brush up on 2x2 and 3x3 since it was nonstop big cubes for Dan's competition.
> ...



I'll be bringing it to pop at people...er...


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 28, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'll be there. I'll have to brush up on 2x2 and 3x3 since it was nonstop big cubes for Dan's competition.
> 
> and Magic too...


Yay! It'll be cool to see you again. Last time I saw you was Newark Open 2008.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 28, 2009)

I MIGHT BE THERE TOOO!!!

I'm a cubist from kentucky, but i go to boarding school up in New England, and my bro's up there too, so might as well stop for a visit!


----------



## Edmund (Jul 28, 2009)

This kind of sucks I'll be in Connecticut the 2nd.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2009)

Why is Joey signed up for this?


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I just flew into Connecticut, and I'm going to visit with some relatives and hang out until saturday's competition.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 28, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Why is Joey signed up for this?



From the New York thread, he's on this side of the world...


----------



## Kian (Jul 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Joey signed up for this?
> ...



Indeed. Joey will be there. He's in NYC right now and we've convinced him to visit us at CT.


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Jul 29, 2009)

this will be my first compitition im excited i just have to memorize parity for my 4x4


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make this one. You can take my name off the list if you want.


----------



## Kian (Jul 29, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make this one. You can take my name off the list if you want.



No Patrick!?! We should boycott.


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Jul 29, 2009)

im useing a rubiks brand 2x2 for the compitition does anyone have an extra eastsheen 2x2 i can borrow


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2009)

Rubiks_Lizard said:


> im useing a rubiks brand 2x2 for the compitition does anyone have an extra eastsheen 2x2 i can borrow



once I'm done you can borrow it


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Rubiks_Lizard said:
> 
> 
> > im useing a rubiks brand 2x2 for the compitition does anyone have an extra eastsheen 2x2 i can borrow
> ...



however his pyraminx is something you don't want to borrow.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 29, 2009)

Rubiks_Lizard said:


> this will be my first compitition im excited i just have to memorize parity for my 4x4



Ha ha. I learned that on the day of my first competition. It was pretty funny.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 29, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Rubiks_Lizard said:
> ...



I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT! IT IS GODLY!


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Jul 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



thanks for the 2x2 and anyway my brother already has a pyraminx


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have tentative cut-off times been set yet?


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Have tentative cut-off times been set yet?



I'm sure it will really depend on how quickly the day moves. Realistic cutoffs tend be like 1:30 for 4x4 and 2:30 for 5x5, but it could be more lax, I'm really not sure.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



u keep telling yourself that waffle.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 30, 2009)

Kian said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Have tentative cut-off times been set yet?
> ...



Well, that’s true. I was just wondering so I don’t sign up for something that will make the competition slow down 

So, in anticipation of the competition, here are my goals, stuff I want to buy/trade for, and stuff I can trade/sell away. 

Goals:

2x2: sub-9.5 average, sub 6 single
3x3: sub 25 average, sub 20 single
4x4: sub 1:45 single
5x5: sub 4:30 single
3x3 OH: sub 1:30 single
3x3 blind: 2 successful solves
Magic: sub 1.5 average, sub 1.3 single

Want to buy:

2x2 Eastsheen
Any 3x3 DIY’s (going to try and start multi-blinding soon)
Mefferts 4x4
6x6x6
Mefferts type 2 pyraminx
Master magic
2x2/3x3 stickers
*I’m sure there are more, so I will be updating*

Extra items/pieces for trade/sell/giving to the needy: 

Rubik’s 4x4 center pieces/core
Meffert's type 1 pyraminx pieces (pieces, core, springs, small metal balls etc…)
Rubik’s 5x5
Set of 7x7 chrome stickers
Un-assembled elemental neon DIY kit
Lots of extra magic tiles/strings
Extra 3x3 pieces
Rubik’s brand stands
Rubik’s 2x2 ice pieces/core

This seems like this is going to be a great competition, even though I recently cut part of my finger off at work and had to change trigger fingers


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Goals:


Ohh

I better set some expectations. At Big Cubes, I had none so I was pretty much blank after every solve 

2x2 - sub-6 single, sub-7 avg (Single was success, avg was fail)
3x3 - sub-20 single, sub-21 avg (both success)
4x4 - sub-1:20 single, sub-1:30 avg (both success)
5x5 - Oh god...I guess not use roux on 5x5 (FAIL)
magic - sub-1.3 single, sub1.4 avg NO DNFs (FAIL)
master magic - sub3.5 single, sub-5 avg. NO DNFs (FAIL)

now i can get disappointed


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 30, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Want to buy:
> 2x2 Eastsheen
> Master magic
> 2x2/3x3 stickers


I could probably sell you all of those items, we can talk about it at the competition. Master Magic, idk, I'll think about it.



ender9994 said:


> Extra items/pieces for trade/sell/giving to the needy:
> 
> Lots of extra magic tiles/strings
> Rubik’s brand stands


OOOOOHHH Gimme Gimme! I want all of those! 



waffle=ijm said:


> 3x3 - sub-20 single, sub-21 avg
> magic - sub-1.3 single, sub1.4 avg NO DNFs


Why are your 3x3 goals so... bad? Before you said you were working on consistently getting sub 16 averages of 12
Sub 1.4 avg magic?  My friend and I will have some competition.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Want to buy:
> ...



My 3x3 times went down after Big Cubes. I'm only doing 17-18 again (+since I fail at competitions)


----------



## joey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be there.. this side of the pond as Bryan said.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess I could set goals...the problem is that none of the events I'm practicing are happening on Saturday...

2x2: PR average (sub-6.11)
3x3: sub-16 average
4x4: sub-1:15
5x5: sub-2
OH: whatever
3BLD: success (I'm 1 for my last 11 and 0 for my last 5)
magic: first place
master magic: PR average (3.28) or first place


----------



## Bob (Jul 31, 2009)

I might as well set some goals, too:

Magic: better than Tim.
Master Magic: better than Tim.


----------



## Kian (Jul 31, 2009)

My goal: Eat more pizza than anyone else. I plan on placing.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been practicing some blindsolves... and so far no success 
I tried like 7 times and the closest I got was when one had only two pieces oriented incorrectly. Plus most of my times are 10+ minutes. Bleh...

Goals:
2x2: sub 7 average
3x3: sub 17 average
4x4: sub 1:25 average
5x5: sub 3:00 solves
3x3 OH: sub 1:00 solves
3x3 BLD: Successful sub 10 minute solve
Magic: Sub 1.5 average
Master Magic: Sub 6 seconds average


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> My goal: Eat more pizza than anyone else. I plan on placing.



I sense a challenge.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> I've been practicing some blindsolves... and so far no success
> I tried like 7 times and the closest I got was when one had *only two pieces switched*. Plus most of my times are 10+ minutes. Bleh...



I'm pretty sure you lie.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 31, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been practicing some blindsolves... and so far no success
> ...


Oh I'm sorry, I meant two pieces oriented incorrectly.

Do you believe that now?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I meant two pieces oriented incorrectly.
> 
> Do you believe that now?



Lol, I know what you meant, I'm just being a jerk .


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2009)

IT'S TOMORROW 

and I need to buy a can of CRC or Jig-a-loo...anyone selling


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 1, 2009)

Chris Berner is not going to make it. So to whomever it concerns, just remove him from the list. Thanks


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 1, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Want to buy:
> ...



Sounds good, I will ask around for you at the competition. If worst comes to worst, I will scream your name really loud and pray your not in the middle of a blind solve


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 1, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


Just got my hands on my 4x4x4 which I left at my parents house a few months ago. Now, for the practicing...


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm excited. My first US comp tomorrow!


----------



## Kian (Aug 1, 2009)

joey said:


> I'm excited. My first US comp tomorrow!



Just remember to solve all the colors, not colours. We'll DNF you for that insolence.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 1, 2009)

Kian said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited. My first US comp tomorrow!
> ...


+1


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 1, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Just got my hands on my 4x4x4 which I left at my parents house a few months ago. Now, for the practicing...



And the power went out last night so I couldn't plan the trip. 

Have fun everyone...


----------



## Kian (Aug 2, 2009)

I was, as usual, a miserable failure. The competition, however, was great! Thanks to Gavin, Bob, and other people who helped make it run smoothly and made it fun for everybody!

Oh, and if people were looking for results. Rowe came in 1st, Chris Dzoan 2nd, and John Tamanas was third. The final was very poor for everyone. I think Rowe's winning average was about 14 flat. His first round average was 11.87 though, I think. That was far and away the best 3x3 avg for anyone in the 3 rounds.

Probably the most impressive time of the day was Joey Gouly's 1:06 BLD. Also of note, Anthony Hsu became just the 29th person to solve a 4x4 BLD in competition in the world!


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2009)

So my first 5x5 solve was 1:50.xx
I complained to qqwref and tim ryenolds that I had done 1:50.xx three times in comp now.. and hadn't managed to get a sub-1:50 time.
My final average was 1:49.xx with a 1:39.59 single! I was really happy with the single.. cos I havn't even done sub1:40 at home!

Oh, @MikeHughey I think my bad time for BLD at UK Masters made up for now.. I got a 1:06.xx!

It was a fun day, and I met some cool people!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> Probably the most impressive time of the day was Joey Gouly's 1:06 BLD. Also of note, Anthony Hsu became just the 29th person to solve a 4x4 BLD in competition in the world!



Go Joey! You've still got it!  I can't wait to see you do this in person at US Nationals in a couple of weeks.

And congratulations to Anthony Hsu, too!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone find a white mefferts 4x4 with tiles, probably with 4 corners twisted (as it was after my 4x4 BLD attempt)? I seem to not have mine.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

Great competition. Glad I went.
I'm just happy to make it to the second round in 3x3


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 2, 2009)

I had a great time. So did my friends. And for one of them it was there first competition. 

Every event I competed in I got a competition record of either an average single or both (except OH). But... I still wasn't that happy, I didn't make too much improvement. 3x3 first round was depressing and 2nd round even more.... bleh Although I talked to a lot of people and saw some pretty cool solves.  Again, great competition.

Sidenote:
I've filmed a lot of solves and I plan on making a montage video. The problem is, my taste of music is bad and I need a good song to put it in. Can anyway give me songs that they think are good? And make sure the song isn't that long because some people don't have a long attention span 

And I always got Chris Dzoan's 16 second 3x3 OH solve on video...  I'll put it into the montage video.

One last thing, I lost a black Type C DIY, standard Cubesmith stickers in very good condition. Did anyone find it? If so, please let me know, thanks.



ender9994 said:


> Sounds good, I will ask around for you at the competition. If worst comes to worst, I will scream your name really loud and pray your not in the middle of a blind solve


Oh... sorry I kind of forgot about you...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW everyone's losing puzzles. 

I'm sorry to say that I have neither your Type C nor Tim's Mefferts


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, great competition. Congrats to Anthony on the 4x4 bld! I'm glan I placed in Magic and had lots of fun!


----------



## Kian (Aug 2, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Sidenote:
> I've filmed an about an hour's worth of solves and I plan on making a montage video. The problem is, my taste of music is bad and I need a good song to put it in. Can anyway give me songs that they think are good? And make sure the song isn't that long because some people don't have a long attention span



I can't wait to see a montage! The longer the better!

I'll suggest the song "daylight" by matt and kim. it's a fun song and it's pretty quick, I think it would work well for a cube video.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 2, 2009)

Do something by Journey ! Yeah, the longer the better.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 2, 2009)

Rowe Hessler wants to know if anyone happens to have his 2x2, and says he is willing to offer a reward for it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 2, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Rowe Hessler wants to know if anyone happens to have his 2x2, and says he is willing to offer a reward for it.



O jeez.....this is terrible...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Kevin Flanagan's times for 5x5 are mixed up with mine, or something along those lines. His times are exactly the ones that I got.
2:09.68 2:19.88 1:59.27 2:04.06 2:09.31


----------



## topballer51 (Aug 2, 2009)

My 3x3x3 times are all screwed up.


----------



## topballer51 (Aug 2, 2009)

wait, they switched my times with the other Aarons times. How do I get That fixed?


----------



## Kian (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm, and my first 4x4 time was a 1:05.xx but is listed as a 1:19.40...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

that's weird...all mine are ok...i think


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 2, 2009)

My cousin lost his white V-cube 5x5 and we were wondering if anyone found it. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh well, seems Gavin and Bob have corrected most of the mistakes (including my 59.68 4x4 being listed as "1432:19:12.00")

I made most of my goals...didn't make 2x2 or magic, but I made my modified magic goal of beating Bob (who owes me $2) and I got 4 PRs (4x4 single, 5x5 avg, oh single and avg).

In one-handed, it's legal to inspect with two hands...unfortunately for Joey, that rule only applies to inspection, not to the entire solve =P


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> In one-handed, it's legal to inspect with two hands...unfortunately for Joey, that rule only applies to inspection, not to the entire solve =P


^_^
^_^
^_^


----------



## Kian (Aug 2, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> In one-handed, it's legal to inspect with two hands...unfortunately for Joey, that rule only applies to inspection, not to the entire solve =P



yeah, what a cheater that guy was.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 3, 2009)

Bleh. I am stupid. I got more like only 40 minutes of solves, and a lot of it is of my friends and, so you don't want to see like 15 minute of the same people lol.

And I didn't get many solves either in BLD, 2x2, Square 1, and the magics.

I picked "Don't Stop Believin'" by Journey, so the video is only like 4 minutes (I don't have that much variety of solves either, so if it's any longer it'll get kind of boring).

How does that sound? I hope you guys like it (I'll film a lot more solves next time)


----------



## Kian (Aug 3, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Bleh. I am stupid. I got more like only 40 minutes of solves, and a lot of it is of my friends and, so you don't want to see like 15 minute of the same people lol.
> 
> And I didn't get many solves either in BLD, 2x2, Square 1, and the magics.
> 
> ...



Sounds great. Post it when you get a chance!


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2009)

joey said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > In one-handed, it's legal to inspect with two hands...unfortunately for Joey, that rule only applies to inspection, not to the entire solve =P
> ...



Lol. :fp Video anyone?


----------



## Bob (Aug 3, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Oh well, seems Gavin and Bob have corrected most of the mistakes (including my 59.68 4x4 being listed as "1432:19:12.00")
> 
> I made most of my goals...didn't make 2x2 or magic, but I made my modified magic goal of beating Bob (who owes me $2) and I got 4 PRs (4x4 single, 5x5 avg, oh single and avg).
> 
> In one-handed, it's legal to inspect with two hands...unfortunately for Joey, that rule only applies to inspection, not to the entire solve =P



I'll pay you your $2.30 at Nationals.

For anyone else who found mistakes, send Gavin and me an email. I don't browse speedsolving forums looking for mistakes in the WCA database.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm finally back home. It was a nice competition and my last one of this year. My results were either really good or really bad. I had a nice PB official 1:13 4x4x4 single and decent OH average that is sub 35. 3x3x3 speed was horrible, but I no longer care about that event although I might have to worry about it later when I get better at 4x4. It was great to meet people I've met before again and new people like Rowe and Joey. Rowe's finger speed is really unbelievable. His OH sune looks sub-1.


----------



## joey (Aug 7, 2009)

Only just got home??


----------

